# Accident with my LS..



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Oh man, that sucks. Glad you're alright.

Still like the Cruze a lot more than the Focus?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Sucks that this happened. Hope you're alright, safety glass and all. 

Good call calling the cops. He shouldn't be losing his job over something that they are insured for anyway.


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

NOOOO! Not another down LS!!!! 

Glad its getting fixed, and your getting a deal in the roof. Cant wait to see it

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Cruzado (Sep 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear about this but yes the bright side is none got hurt..except your car. Best wishes!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

That sucks and I'm glad your OK. I'm always leary of someone who says "don't call the police" as most states require accidents involving over a certain dollar amount and/or bodily injury be reported. Good move waiting for the police.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Oh man, that sucks.
> 
> Still like the Cruze a lot more than the Focus?


Yes I do to me it looks like my type of car. The focus has some good things too but I rather have a cruze any time of the week.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Sucks that this happened. Hope you're alright, safety glass and all.
> 
> Good call calling the cops. He shouldn't be losing his job over something that they are insured for anyway.


True but he made it seem like a life or death situation but I wasn't buying it.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

silverls said:


> NOOOO! Not another down LS!!!!
> 
> Glad its getting fixed, and your getting a deal in the roof. Cant wait to see it
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.Com Free App



Me Either!!


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks guys for your concerns I'll keep you guys posted on the repairs.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Glad you are OK, and good job on calling the cops anyways. At least it is getting all fixed up!

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

kind of ironic its a safelite truck,"safelite repair safelite replace"


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Glad you called the police. I had a lady hit my wife's car. She turned the wheel too soon when backing out so it gave a couple of scratches(nothing like your car)She told me that her husband works at the body shop of a popular dealership to get out of it. I find it comes down to a several reasons why they say don't call the law: 1 No license 2 no insurance 3 Warrant for their arrest 4 No clue what will happen(Never had a ticket/accident) and hear horror stories of insurance dropping/going up. 

Just glad no one got hurt and you are getting taken care of(+ the roof) Let us see it pix when done.


----------



## maybecruze (Aug 29, 2012)

Well, the truck says they have been providing "Quality Service Since 1931". Lets just hope this type of service isn't their speciality!


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

Damnation. What's up with LSes being targeted lately?

NEVER deal with someone who wants to bypass insurance/police. There's no legitimate reason to avoid either; if you're at fault (general "you," not you specifically), man up and take your lumps. Most insurance is no-fault anyway.


----------



## Bac n Black (Aug 2, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> He shouldn't be losing his job over something that they are insured for anyway.


Unless of course this is not the first time he was in an accident.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I hate careless people like that. Sorry about your car!

Hoping me and my Cruze are still here to read the posts barring any engine fires!


----------



## amalmer71 (Apr 5, 2012)

It's good to hear you're OK. As much as it sucks, cars can be replaced. You can't.


----------



## Gilly (Sep 11, 2012)

Probably yapping on a cellphone!


----------



## Jvegas04 (Aug 13, 2012)

Well the plus side of this all is that your ok and that your getting a deal on the roof. Unfortunately your car paid the price. I know this wasn't your fault but stay safe out there.


----------



## AkotaHsky (Feb 11, 2012)

****. Least your alright. Maybe once its fixed, finally do a FL Cruze !!


----------



## doreo (Oct 21, 2011)

**** that sucks, i got my sonic smashed as well.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

AkotaHsky said:


> ****. Least your alright. Maybe once its fixed, finally do a FL Cruze !!


Sure man just let me know!


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

doreo said:


> **** that sucks, i got my sonic smashed as well.
> View attachment 7750



damnn dude that sucks. How did that happen?


----------



## doreo (Oct 21, 2011)

some prick in his lexus suv didnt pay attention on the turnpike and almost rear ended some guy so to avoid it he came into my lane and smashed my car


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Alright guys here is the fix












































Let me know what you guys think oh here is the rental as well


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

I have a question when i got my car back my left speakers don't work. What the body shop owner told me that he had to disconnect the battery to fix the pillar on the uni-body. He had to take off the seat belts so he had to disconnect it to prevent the side air bags to deploy. Now I checked the fuses and everything is ok. Took it to the dealership and they denied the work because its not covered by warranty. So I don't know what else to do you guys have any idea what it could be?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Since they worked before the accident the body shop needs to fix them as well. If there is a charge they need to subrogate the other insurance. I bet they simply forgot to reconnect the speakers.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Car looking good. Love the black painted top. How were you paid for since now your car has a De-value drop when to go to sell since it has been in an accident.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Calintz said:


> I have a question when i got my car back my left speakers don't work. What the body shop owner told me that he had to disconnect the battery to fix the pillar on the uni-body. He had to take off the seat belts so he had to disconnect it to prevent the side air bags to deploy. Now I checked the fuses and everything is ok. Took it to the dealership and they denied the work because its not covered by warranty. So I don't know what else to do you guys have any idea what it could be?


Perhaps your speaker also took a hit and needs to be replaced.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Wow you car looks great! I would definitely go back to the body shop and have them fix that speaker! 

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks guys. Yeah the car looks awesome. Well the speakers were still working when i got hit so i dunno what happen. I'm taking my car to the body shop tomorrow to see what happens. The whole repair job was 3845.75 lol yup alot of money. I'll keep you guys updated.


----------

